# Went wild boar hunting, caught a decent bass.



## G3 Bassman (Jul 2, 2007)

Yep, a few of us went to a coastal Army base for some wild boar hunting back in February. During a break from stomping the hillsides for pigs (I did manage a nice boar around 300#), we did a little bass fishing on one of the several ponds (and they were definately ponds) on the army base. This pic was actually a finalist in a magazine photo contest.


----------



## Jim (Jul 2, 2007)

Nice Fish! 

I went Boar hunting on my honeymoon. We went to Aruba for 1 week, then Florida for the next.


----------



## G3 Bassman (Jul 2, 2007)

Well, then. Here's a pic of me and my piggy.


----------



## wingshooter1002 (Jul 2, 2007)

in the famous words of charlotte, "some pig".


----------

